# Kobo Mini $39.99



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

I saw the Kobo Mini is on sale for $39.99. Seems like a good deal for a touch screen reader. I was thinking of picking one up for reading ePub books from the library. I don't need it, but it looks fun!

Does anyone have one? How does it compare to the Paperwhite?


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

I confess.  I bought one last night at a local Family Christian store. They had a display model out that I played with first. They also offered three Bible versions with the purchase (NIV, KJV, and The Voice). 

So far, it seems like a nifty little eInk reader. The touch interface is nice, and I'm happy with the purchase. There is a neat reading stats feature that gives you details about your reading (time spent, books read, pages turned, etc.), but mine is empty at the moment.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Almost makes me a little sorry I got the Nook Simple Touch for $20 during the Radio Shack deal. It's a very nice reader, as long as you're reading. But doing anything else on it is vexing, to say the least. I think Kobo has much better integration with Calibre. I'm seriously considering rooting it so I can make it more user-friendly for this user. 

I had a Sony Pocket reader for a while with the 5" screen and never really missed the extra screen real estate.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

I have a kobo mini and I Love it! If only it had a light it would be perfect! I want a small, light eink reader to take in my purse, and this is great for that.


----------



## Jo Clendening (Apr 9, 2011)

I bought one of these in June and now....... the screen is broken!! argh! I can't believe how delicate these devices are. It was just in my purse. Anyone else have this issue? I'm going to try to take it back to BestBuy but I'm pretty sure I'm outta luck. So unhappy. Loved my book reader.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Is it still under warranty?  Should be, if less than a year. 

Now, I've no way of knowing if they're as customer-friendly as Amazon, but if it was a Kindle, likely Amazon would either go ahead and replace it for you at no charge (even though it's not a 'defect' but rather 'damage') or offer you a good discount on a replacement device.  

Still, I'd suggest contacting Kobo directly and see what they say. 

I doubt Best Buy will do anything unless you purchased an extended warranty from them. 

And, FWIW, I'd never put it in my purse with out a case or cover.


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your broken Mini. 

If you get it replaced, I found some inexpensive covers ($7.41 - $9.99) at Amazon from Navitech, and they have several colors. I picked up the Natural Hemp for $4.99, but it looks like that was discontinued. These covers seems sturdy enough to protect from normal wear and tear inside a purse.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

kansaskyle said:


> I saw the Kobo Mini is on sale for $39.99. Seems like a good deal for a touch screen reader. I was thinking of picking one up for reading ePub books from the library. I don't need it, but it looks fun!
> 
> Does anyone have one? How does it compare to the Paperwhite?


They don't compare in my opinion. The best comparison would be the PRS 350sc by sony. It's a 5" reader from 2 years ago and in my opinion outshines the kobo mini in every single aspect: font and contrast adjustments, more options, games, a built in pen for notes, more sleek, better build quality, etc. 
You can pick one up for even cheaper on ebay. 5" readers are a niche market but i sure do like them. I use my prs350 at work and keep it in my suit jacket pockets. i'm often waiting at meetings and i always have good reading available when the 6" readers are less discreet. It's a different reading experience (think shorter bursts) but i definitely like the idea of them continuing to exist.


----------



## Jo Clendening (Apr 9, 2011)

A quick update. I ended up taking it back to Best Buy and they gave me my money back (in the form of store credit, of course) without a question. Lesson learned. I now own a Kindle. No more purse for my ebooks!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

jclendening said:


> A quick update. I ended up taking it back to Best Buy and they gave me my money back (in the form of store credit, of course) without a question. Lesson learned. I now own a Kindle. No more purse for my ebooks!


Now go to amazon or overstock and get it a cover or heck even dollar tree has a sleeve that might or might not fit it. Or if you sew, you can make a sleeve out of a placemat.


----------



## Jo Clendening (Apr 9, 2011)

I do sew! That's a cool idea!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd just add that a placemat (or any fabric) alone will protect from scratches, but not from things that could crack the screen. I have a small flat zippered bag that fits my Paperwhite perfectly, but it offers little in the way of protection from screen crackers. So I put a PW-sized piece of bubble wrap in the bag and make sure I put the screen next to the bubble wrap when I use it that bag. I love having only a cover on the back of the PW, but it does need protection from stuff in my purse, grandkids, etc, when I'm not reading it. As a bonus, the bubble wrap was part of an envelope, so I cut out the part with my address on it in case I leave it behind somewhere.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

I never leave home without an ereader in my purse. I have a padded sleeve that my readers fit in, while also in their cases. Double protection. I haven't had one break, yet!


----------

